
Eating reindeer meat - rdlecler1
https://agfundernews.com/dont-tell-kids-reindeer-meat.html
======
pi-rat
Actually had reindeer roast with mashed root vegetables and lingonberry for
Christmas Day dinner today - highly recommended :)

~~~
Jackalopiate
That sounds delicious. Ikea really turned me on to lingonberry

------
freedomben
In Alaska (where I live), reindeer meat is extremely common. You can go to
most diners and get reindeer sausage. It really is excellent, and good for
you.

I would love to see reindeer spread. Not only would it be great for our small
villages, but I think it's a healthier alternative. Win-win

~~~
stinos
_and good for you ... healthier alternative_

How exactly? I mean, just because it's meat in general (how good that is, is
debatable and heavily depends on the amounts ingested), as opposed to other
types of meat, as opposed to vegetables or ... ?

~~~
GordonS
I guess they mean because it's a very lean meat, tho of course not everyone
would agree that fat is unhealthy

------
jowiar
Ate it on a recent trip to Finland. Absolutely delicious — probably closer to
bison than deer from a culinary perspective.

~~~
freedomben
Yes, definitely reminiscent of bison. Although if I was told it was beef I
might believe it. Although reindeer sausage could easily pass for pig sausage,
other than it is leaner and has a much better texture IMHO. It's often spiced
differently and I like it much better. Man this is making me hungry.

~~~
petre
It doesn't have the pig taste and it's less fatter. Maybe it could pass as pig
mixed with >60% beef or horse.

------
pyreal
Here in Eastern Canada, we call them caribou and they are regularly hunted as
food. Though, moose is by _far_ the most popular game meat. Almost everyone
gets a moose hunting license in the (mostly) rural areas.

~~~
Mikeb85
And here in western Canada, there are plenty of ranches which raise caribou,
and it's very popular in higher end restaurants.

In my opinion caribou is far tastier than moose, however I could definitely
see moose being a more thrilling hunt.

------
rasjani
Atleast in Finland, reindeer meat doesn’t taste the same as it used to due to
change of food they are fed now.

~~~
stevekemp
That's interesting to me, as somebody who's moved to Finland recently.
Presumably it tastes "worse" ?

(I had some today, I thought it was delicious.)

~~~
rasjani
As in other reply, afaik it doesn’t taste the same as it used to. Some people
might say it’s worse but I think it’s more about what people where used to.

------
arnon
I've had reindeer in Iceland. A bit gamey, but not bad.

~~~
BaronVonSteuben
That's interesting. It's never felt gamey to me, but maybe because it's
domesticated and farmed.

~~~
freedomben
Here in Alaska there is a lot of farmed reindeer as well. My kids love going
to see the reindeer farm in Palmer every year.

------
matt_the_bass
I would love to have access to deer meats in the us.

~~~
ska
Depending on what state, you may have several options for this.

~~~
freedomben
Options beyond hunting for it yourself? I know in Alaska it's pretty illegal
to sell game such as moose. Are there states where you can legally sell/buy
game?

~~~
ska
Yes, there are but they tend to be ranched. For an example in Texas
[http://www.brokenarrowranch.com/Shop/](http://www.brokenarrowranch.com/Shop/)

This seems to have a recent list of online places:
[https://www.thespruce.com/best-places-to-buy-wild-game-
meats...](https://www.thespruce.com/best-places-to-buy-wild-game-
meats-1666078)

There are lots of constraints on commercial sale of game meats, I don’t think
you are going to find hunters selling small quantities, if I recall correctly
this is illegal to avoid impact on wild populations.

